# Sterilising



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

When my twins were born I was given a second-hand Mothercare Steam Steriliser and have been using it without problems up until last week when it finally packed up on me.

For the last couple of days I have been sterilising bottles by boiling them in a pan of water for half an hour (very time consuming with twins!). As they are 7 months old and slowly starting solids now, and I dont sterilise their bowls and spoons, my question is this: is it absolutely necessary to continue sterilising their bottles? 

I dont want to have to buy a new steam one at this stage and I cant seem to find the cold water tablets here. What's your advice?

Thanks
Nicky


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Jeanette will be here later i am sure, but in the meantime you only need to boil bottles for 10 mins not half hour so that may save you some time in the meantime!

Jan


----------

